# Are there any memoirs(preferrably Kindle/Nook) written about EMS in this century?



## ServiceGames (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems that every book I buy and read is entertaining and sometimes to a point educational, but all of them are written about events that happened from the mid '70s to the late '90s.  There are no memoirs that I can find about events that occurred in the last decade.  Are there any out there that anyone knows of?

Thanks in advance

SG


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 10, 2011)

If you'd looked through the EMS Lounge one page back, you would have found this: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23939

All the book suggestions I made there (with the exception of "_Blue Lights and Long Nights_") are modern books that can be bought on Barnes and Noble for Nook, "_Blue Lights..._" might be available on Kindle as I found it on Amazon, however, it is based in the 70's. I've read both of Canning's books, they're based from the 90s, and I enjoyed them very much because there is truth about the EMS field, raw feelings towards drug abusers and miscarriages, and the vein of self-doubt that everyone gets from time to time. Also, everyone I've heard from says that "_House of God_" while not EMS per-say, is one of the best medical books out there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 10, 2011)

Wants something more current?  Type down your last call minus the personal info and save it as a PDF.


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Jun 11, 2011)

Rescue 471 by Peter Canning. Not sure if its available on Nook/Kindle, but its a great book nonetheless.


----------



## Too Old To Work (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelly Grayson's book "En Route" was available on Kindle, but I don't think it still is. You can check on Amazon and see. Even in dead tree media, it's a great book.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

Rescuing Providence is another good one, but AFAIK it's only available in a hard copy.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 15, 2011)

I dunno of any books from this century...10 years doesn't really seem like a long time to be able to put together a career worthy of memoirs.  The books listed above are quite good though.  I might also suggest "I am not an ambulance driver" by Steve Berry.


----------



## WelshMedic (Jun 17, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I dunno of any books from this century...10 years doesn't really seem like a long time to be able to put together a career worthy of memoirs.  The books listed above are quite good though.  I might also suggest "I am not an ambulance driver" by Steve Berry.




Tom Reynolds's books "Blood Sweat and Tea" and "More Blood Sweat and Tea" are about his experiences with the London Ambulance Service. It's available free  in lots of formats as the writer is a fervent believer in the Creative Commons License.  A good read and pretty much up-to-date. You can get them from here:

http://www.manybooks.net/titles/reynoldstother06BloodSweatAndTeaCC.html

and

http://www.manybooks.net/titles/reynoldstother09more_blood_more_sweat_another_cup_of_tea.html

Enjoy!

Carl.


----------



## WelshMedic (Jun 17, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I dunno of any books from this century...10 years doesn't really seem like a long time to be able to put together a career worthy of memoirs.  The books listed above are quite good though.  I might also suggest "I am not an ambulance driver" by Steve Berry.




Tom Reynolds's books "Blood Sweat and Tea" and "More Blood Sweat and Tea" are about his experiences with the London Ambulance Service. It's available free  in lots of formats as the writer is a fervent believer in the Creative Commons License.  A good read and pretty much up-to-date. You can get the first one from here:

http://www.manybooks.net/titles/reynoldstother06BloodSweatAndTeaCC.html

Enjoy!

Carl.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lafd pm/ff outside dog look it up on amazon it's for kindle.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 17, 2011)

Too Old To Work said:


> Kelly Grayson's book "En Route" was available on Kindle, but I don't think it still is. You can check on Amazon and see. Even in dead tree media, it's a great book.



love this book.!!

there is also one called Trauma Junkie by Janice Hudson that was an excellent read


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2011)

Pneumothorax said:


> love this book.!!
> 
> there is also one called Trauma Junkie by Janice Hudson that was an excellent read



Is that the Trauma Junkie written by a flight nurse? There are two books by that name and I can't remember who wrote which... I love the one by the flight nurse.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 17, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Is that the Trauma Junkie written by a flight nurse? There are two books by that name and I can't remember who wrote which... I love the one by the flight nurse.



yess! she worked for CALSTAR. its good stuff


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 17, 2011)

WelshMedic said:


> Tom Reynolds's books...



These are in my original post from the thread I cited above, as well as those from Canning.


----------



## Lacifer (Aug 8, 2011)

"trauma junkie" is from the late 90's I think but I found it to be a great read, its memoirs of an emergency flight nurse. Great book!
Right now I'm reading "The 60 Second EMT" which was highly recommended by my instructor when I took my EMR, and even though I haven't even started my EMT course I can tell it's going to be incredibly helpful! 
I'm trying to find more current reads as well though, not very many out there though that I can download onto my Kobo, perhaps I should upgrade to a Kindle!


----------



## FirstInTac'dOut (Aug 15, 2011)

"En Route" by Kelly Grayson has been renamed "A Paramedic's Story: Life, Death, and Everything in Between". It's definitely the best of the EMS books that I've read in its scope, relevance, and mix of gravitas and humor. In my experience, it does the best job of capturing the day-to-day feelings of the job. Plus, he still writes, for EMS WORLD magazine, so you don't have to worry about too much BS in his writing.

"Paramedic! On the Front Lines of Medicine" by Peter Canning is a decent read, but there's nothing really memorable about his experiences or his writing, except that it was interesting to see someone go from being deeply involved in Washington politics to responding to 911 calls in early 90s Hartford. The politics and the personal reactions are just that, personal, so try not to get frustrated with them. "Paramedic!", isn't a throw-away, necessarily, but I felt like Canning had something meaningful he was trying to say but lacked the skill in prose to tie it all together.

"EMS: The Job of Your Life" by Devin Kerins is forgettable, just like most of the back-of-the-truck stories that you've heard, because that's exactly what it is. This book is probably great for the station coffee table or john, but it is by no means a deep and introspective look at the world of EMS. 

A book that's a little out of the way, but was recommended to me by physician, is a little novella called "Black Flies" by Shannon Burke. It has no chapters, and you can read it in a day (think "Of Mice and Men" length), but it is a great read and an intensely written account of a first-year medic in Harlem in the early 1990s.

My advice is to buy both "A Paramedic's Story" and "Black Flies" and enjoy them both. They're strikingly different styles and stories, but I enjoyed both of them immensely.

(ps) All of these I bought through Amazon. Most are available in Kindle format, but you'll have to check for specifics.


----------



## FlightMedicHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

A good friend of mine and former coworker just published a book called "Tones" 4 days ago... 

check it out here:

http://www.tonesbydavidryden.com/product/tones-the-book/


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (Aug 17, 2011)

My books are not available currently in Kindle format because Kaplan/Simon Schuster are arguing with Amazon over pricing, but they can be had in Nook or Sony eReader formats.

I'd also recommend Peter Canning's books, as well as Michael Morse's "Rescuing Providence."


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> My books are not available currently in Kindle format because Kaplan/Simon Schuster are arguing with Amazon over pricing, but they can be had in Nook or Sony eReader formats.
> 
> I'd also recommend Peter Canning's books, as well as Michael Morse's "Rescuing Providence."



If this is THE Ambulance Driver that I think it is, I downloaded your books on my kindle in December. It was initially priced on the site and then they were sold for free. Might want to check with Amazon about that. Btw. I loved your book. I have read it multiple times whenever I need some EMS inspiration.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Oct 17, 2011)

FirstInTac'dOut said:


> "A Paramedic's Story: Life, Death, and Everything in Between". It's definitely the best of the EMS books that I've read in its scope, relevance, and mix of gravitas and humor.



+1! It was a great read.


----------



## homingmissile (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm picking up Kelly's 'director's cut' version of "Life, Death and Everything in Between" from his old publisher. 

Listening to Confessions has me interested in the stories that aren't in the newer Kaplan version.


----------

